# hey everyone ^_^



## Zel (Oct 13, 2005)

hello, my name is bryan, but just call me zel. i have trained mostly in kickboxing jujitsu, but i have also gotten some training in randori, and tkd. i hope to learn more about everyones art to better my own.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 13, 2005)

Welcome The Zel!


----------



## mantis (Oct 13, 2005)

Wlecome sir,
enjoy posting here


----------



## dubljay (Oct 13, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk Zel.  If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.

 Happy Posting.

 -Joshua


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 13, 2005)

Welcome to MT and happy posting. artyon: 

martialtalk prides itself upon containing a wealth of martial knowledge...and other stuff too.  you'll find a great moderator and admin staff, as well as many senior ranking members many different systems and associations.

have fun!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 13, 2005)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Navarre (Oct 13, 2005)

Welcome, Zel!  Good to have you here. I hope you enjoy the forum for a long time to come.


----------



## MJS (Oct 13, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!! Enjoy your stay! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Zel 

Welcome to the Board ~!

~Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## arnisador (Oct 13, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Gemini (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Zel. Good to have you with us. There are many knowledgable people here to share your experiences with. Enjoy!


----------



## Jelik (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 16, 2005)

welcome and happy posting

Terry


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 17, 2005)

As one newbie to another, Welcome my friend


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 17, 2005)

We're glad to have you with us!!  :wavey:

 - Ceicei


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome aboard, we're an opinionated group here so join the fray. You're sure to pick up some MA pointers...  :ultracool


----------



## Raewyn (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi Zel! :wavey:  Welcome to MT!


----------



## still learning (Oct 22, 2005)

Hello, Welcome Zel and enjoy the the sites...........Aloha


----------

